# Pictures of GA16DET



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

got these pictures from Nismo14, it's a modified GA16DE with 150HP, after turbo there will be 220HP he assumed


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

check your other post... that manifold is too big... it will run into your radiator...


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

that looks like a killer manifold! :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Please don't double post


----------



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

myoung said:


> Please don't double post


sorry. and i forgot to say... this GA16DE was sitting in the pulsar, now just giving a turbo on it!!!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

my setup is very similar, I just cleared the radiator and fan.
-dave

http://ga16det.freeservers.com/photo.html


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

hm you might have more room than us B14ers. the clearance from the turbo to the fans in our cars is just pushing it.

nice setup though, both of em.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Impressed*

Wow, I am really impressed to see what you guys are doing with the 1.6 GA engine... Good job! :thumbup:


----------

